# Commencal META V3 AM 650B Kurbel



## vwvento1 (22. September 2018)

Hallo, ich hätte bezüglich des Meta V3 eine Frage zur Kurbel. Möchte das Meta auf 1.Fach Umbauen. Würde gerne eine Kurbel von SRAM einbauen. Jedoch blicke ich mittlerweile bei SRAM nicht mehr durch was jetzt noch passt oder nicht mehr passt.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen welche Standards jetzt kompatibel sind mit dem 650er Meta V3 Rshmen?
LG Toni


----------



## vwvento1 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hat keiner einen Plan und kann mir weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. Oktober 2018)

Was hast du aktuell denn für eine Kurbel verbaut?

Musst doch ggf nur ein neues Tretlager einpressen.


----------



## vwvento1 (8. Oktober 2018)

Verbaut ist aktuell eine Sram S1000 mit Press Fit GXP Innenlager.


----------



## DocThrasher (8. Oktober 2018)

Was ist denn Dein jetziges Setup?

2x10? ... ne 2x11 ... 

Umrüsten auf 1x was? Eagle?


----------



## vwvento1 (8. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell 2x10....will aber auf 1x11 oder 1x12 wechseln.
Eagle wäre eine Option. Wobei ich da wieder nur die Boost Kurbeln finde.

Kann ich mein GPX Lager ersetzten mit einem neuen DUB Lager?


----------



## Jones1408 (27. Januar 2022)

Hi, hast du zufällig eine Lösung für den Umbau gefunden? 
Würde gerne mein Meta V3 von 1x11 NX auf 1x12 GX  umbauen.


----------

